# Follistatin



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Any experiences with this?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

Ive heard great things, havn't gotten around to using it myself though.

We carry it!


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

I know you guys have it. I was thinking about buying it but I dont know. maybe 50mcg of IGF1 DES + 50mcg of follastin for 3 weeks. During my last 3 weeks of bulking. I just dont know if the gains would stay :/


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

There is minimal to no rebound effect with peptides. That means what you lose/gain will maintain after discontinuance... Its very different then using AAS

-T


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

TwisT said:


> There is minimal to no rebound effect with peptides. That means what you lose/gain will maintain after discontinuance... Its very different then using AAS
> 
> -T



Since you guys shipping is so fast I might be able to get the stuff to finish my cycle strong.  Then Ill get some regular LR3 for my cutting cycle later on.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

I heard a kid in the gym today say hes cut 15lbs while on lr3 to one of his buddies.... keep in mind this kid was a solid 240 pounds and about 25. I wanted to call bullshit because I have never seen results THAT drastic but from the looks of him he knew what he was doing. I even talked to him to test his knowledge a bit and he was on top of game.... then of course I referred him to EP  lr3 is by far one of my favorite products.

-T


----------



## ELECKTTRUSS (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you mix your FOLLISTATIN? 
How many cc do you use a day?
how many time a day?
only before workout and before going to sleep?
on bottle (1 Follistatin will be god for 10 days or more?
where do you apply the injection ? intramuscular or in your skin? (subcutaneous )


----------



## ELECKTTRUSS (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you mix your FOLLISTATIN? 
How many cc do you use a day?
how many time a day?
only before workout and before going to sleep?
on bottle (1 Follistatin will be god for 10 days or more?
where do you apply the injection ? intramuscular or in your skin? (subcutaneous )       please


----------

